# Sig P238 SR# question



## BugMan (Jan 21, 2012)

I bought a P238 at the last Winston-Salem gun show. It's my first Sig and I don't know much about Sigs
Does anybody have Serial number knowledge with sigs?

The Sr. number is DA0087**


----------



## Daka (Jun 16, 2010)

I have one that I bought about a year and a half ago (new) 27AO155xx...nice gun no problems
Yours has nice grips, mine are the standarg black.....(wanna trade grips?)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

just call sig, they will tell you what you wanna know.... they will try to sell you a certificate for $50.... just say no....

german mad sigs have a code on the slide for the date..... my old p6 has the actual month and year.... why they gotta make it so difficult huh?


----------



## BugMan (Jan 21, 2012)

Daka said:


> I have one that I bought about a year and a half ago (new) 27AO155xx...nice gun no problems
> Yours has nice grips, mine are the standarg black.....(wanna trade grips?)


Mine also had the factory grips. I bought these from Sarge's Grips at www.thefinegrain.com he does a great job.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i have one also. serial # 27a according to sigs web site there was a problem originally when dropped they would fire. all p238 with serial # 27 means they were made after they fixed that problem. ditto on calling sig.


----------



## Playthru (Feb 24, 2012)

I just bought one yesterday and I noticed that I have the saftey on both sides.It was born on 1 12 12 so It could be they changed so it could be for a lefty or righty.


----------

